# Babypiggy's pix thread



## babypiggy (Feb 8, 2011)

*A. Versicolor*





































"A"





















"B"






















"C"





















"D"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DITB (Feb 8, 2011)

make me almost want to raise Ts


----------



## babypiggy (Feb 8, 2011)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*



















---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
*Brachypelma albopilosum*




















---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
*Lampropelma violaceopes*

















































---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

*Brachypelma vagans*































---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*

























---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

*MM Gramastola rosea RCF*

























---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

*MM Gramastola rosea RCF*

























---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

*Psalmopoeus irminia*


----------



## crawltech (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice pics BP!....is that irminia of yours due for a molt yet??


----------



## babypiggy (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks Crawl,
No not yet..not sure when i'm hoping in a few more months
:wall: it's gone on a hunger strike or something


----------



## Hobo (Feb 8, 2011)

cool spiders, neighbor!


----------



## babypiggy (Feb 8, 2011)

*Avicularia avicularia*


----------



## babypiggy (Feb 13, 2011)

Picked up some T's today
*
Pterinochilus murinus* 




















*
Haplopelma lividum*































*Phormictopus cancerides *




















*
Brachypelma Vagans*





















*Grammostola rosea RCF*











*Pamphobeteus antinous*





Couldn't get a good pic of her as she was hiding in the hide i gave her


----------



## Hobo (Feb 14, 2011)

Great new pickups!
All my antinous does is hide as well


----------



## babypiggy (Feb 14, 2011)

hobo,
ya it originally didn't have one from the previous owners
but i usually give all my T's a hide if they choose to use it; it's there

she ran straight for it

tho i think this one isn't tall enuf
Hmmmm gotta cut up another deli cup
LOL


----------



## babypiggy (Feb 20, 2011)

*A.versi Rehouse & Newbies*

So on friday my order arrived.
I got 2 g.rosea
2 OBT
and a P.pederseni


I also rehoused my 4 a.versi as well

here are some pics; i didn't take pix of the g.rosea cuz everyone knows what those look like


I only tempted to get a pic of ONE of the OBT.. because it ran out and jumped 3ft down to the carpet.. and ran under the table and some stuff..
 :shock:

*OBT*







Not a very good shot of the pederseni, it was hard to get a pic cuz of where it was

*P.pederseni*






*A.versi rehouse*











enjoy


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 11, 2011)

Got more T's Today!!
:clap:

*Pamphobeteus sp platyomma*






























*
Acanthoscurria geniculata*











*Holothele sp. Norte de Santander*
















* Tapinauchenius violaceus *











*Cyclosternum fasciatum *
















*Cyriocosmus leetzi*
















*Ornithoctonus aureotibialis*





















*Coremiocnemis brachyramosa *





















*Aphonopelma seemanni*


----------



## crawltech (Mar 11, 2011)

Awsome pick ups, BP....very nice haul for sure!,..and glad to see they all made it!


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 11, 2011)

yes i was very worried as it was quite cold.

i had to make sure and nudge each one with tongs
LOL

even tho one of the lids; it says..


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol O. aureotibialis, Really mean, Be careful. I wonder what u put on your OBT cages  Lightning fast, be on guard.


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 11, 2011)

lol
to be hoenst OBTs are not bad for me..
iv'e gotten 3 from 2 different sources and they are fine
I've also delt with a number of OBTs at work and they are not as bad.

I dunno; i've been lurking the tarantula chat; and everyone seems to give them a "bad vibe" and a lot of ppl saying it's not for beginners.

I still consider myself a beginner (even tho i've had no more than a few t's (usually rose hairs, and avics) for the past 6 years.. but i've never had the amount I do now.


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 26, 2011)

*G.Rosea RCF Pre-egg Sac*


----------



## crawltech (Mar 26, 2011)

Another rcf sac??...or pics from the previous one


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 26, 2011)

nope another one from another female


----------



## crawltech (Mar 26, 2011)

babypiggy said:


> nope another one from another female


Awsome!...good luck wit this one!


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yes i hope it turns out well
the female is stunning.

she's still spinning around and around making the "bowl"


----------



## Hobo (Mar 26, 2011)

Neat.

Good luck on that sac!


----------



## babypiggy (Mar 27, 2011)

a few hours later she laid...
she's now sealing it up 





















A Short Video (click on the pic to watch)


----------



## babypiggy (May 23, 2011)

Took over 100 pics today


*Acanthoscurria geniculata
*
















*Aphonopelma seemanni*











*Avicularia versicolor*





































































































*Haplopelma lividum*
she didn't want her pic taken






she REALLY didn't want her pic taken.. even hung upside down in her tunnel in threat pose






*Coremiocnemis brachyramosa*




































*Cyclosternum fasciatum*





















*Cyriocosmus leetzi*
















*GBB*











*Phormictopus cancerides*
















*Holothele incei*









































*Holothele sp Norte de Santander *











*Lampropelma violaceopes*




































*Brachypelma vagans*































*Pterinochilus murinus*

























*Ornithoctonus aureotibialis*
















*Pamphobeteus sp platyomma*














































*Avicularia avicularia*
















2i











*Gramastola rosea*
Normal
















RCF






*Pamphobeteus antinous*











*Tapinauchenius violaceus*
















*Psalmopoeus irminia*
2i





















*Molts I had in a 9 day span*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (May 23, 2011)

Wow, awsome set of pics, Penny....the lil versis look nice and fat, glad to see they are doing well


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (May 23, 2011)

You have a very nice collection. The *Aphonopelma seemaani * is gorgeous. I haven't seen the black with cream stripes color in some while. The blue tinted morph is what you mostly see in the trade today. I am interested in what region that tarantula come from. Do you know? In the 1990's and the early 2000's they were mostly black and cream. I had a girl that past away about three years ago, and I would like to get another one that color.


----------



## tacoyaki (May 23, 2011)

HA! you weren't joking when you said you took alot! great pics =D


----------



## babypiggy (May 24, 2011)

haha yah
it took me a few hrs (then photobucket at to be unreliable and froze in the middle of my upload so i had to fugre out which ones were not uploaded)
:wall:


tacoyaki said:


> HA! you weren't joking when you said you took alot! great pics =D


----------



## babypiggy (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a quick post


----------



## crawltech (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice Penny!...he looks like a stud!...cant wait to meet him


----------



## babypiggy (Jun 16, 2011)

got some pix to share


*GBB*


























*C. leetzi*









































*A. versicolor*










_Slings from Levi_






















































































*C. guangxiensis*




































*Haplopelma sp.*





















*C. brachyramosa*











*C. fasciatum*





_From Levi_


























*Cyriocosmus perezmiles*
















*A. metallica*






*P. irminia*




















_From Levi_






hope you guys enjoyed the pix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Jun 16, 2011)

NIce set of pics Penny!


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Updated Pix & New Additions*

took some pics tonite.. but my camera ran outta batteries so only about 50 pix were taken.  tomorrow there MAY BE more
*bwhahahahha*

*C. leetzi*









































*GBB*





















*C. guangxiensis*











*H. sp. Norte de Santander*





















*A. metallica*






*A. versi*





















*E. murinus *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 12, 2011)

Testing an Arboreal hide..
Came up with this idea... SUPER cheap.. breaks down to be like 10 cents each..  tho it does however depends on the size u wanna make... but less than $1 for sure

This was a fast make (about 1.5 minutes form start to finish)

Just seeing how well it'll work wiht my P. irminia







checking it out..


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 13, 2011)

I was taking more pics.. but had to stop becuase i got kicked by one of the P. sp. playtomma... SUPER ITCHYYYYYYYYYYY
:8o

so here are some pix so far
















































































molted in here















































Haplopelma lividum




























































































































































































this is the guy that kicked at me.. made himself bald.. and me itchy 










































































Just molted into 4i yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 13, 2011)

naw.. i don't



tonycal said:


> it will let people die,you'd better not touch it


----------



## crawltech (Jul 13, 2011)

The A. avic on the yellow flowers looks gravid 

My girl jus dropped a sac about 2weeks ago....she was first paired back in april....yours is coming soon!


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 13, 2011)

she mite be levi..
I paired her up awhile back.. 
gave me a phantom sac a month and a bit later.....so i began pairing her up again and she seemed quite receptive

*figners crossed*



crawltech said:


> The A. avic on the yellow flowers looks gravid
> 
> My girl jus dropped a sac about 2weeks ago....she was first paired back in april....yours is coming soon!


----------



## crawltech (Jul 19, 2011)

so the sac was dropped a month after pairing??....could have been fertile??...how did you determin it was a dud??


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 12, 2011)

*Pix & VID - P. irminia Molting*

got a few pictures and a vid of the process
:biggrin:

[YOUTUBE]sXxYLjuLPTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 14, 2011)

got some t's today!



*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*











*Poecilotheria ornata*









































*Poecilotheria regalis*














































*Poecilotheria pederseni*






























































*B. smithi*
























































*LP*


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 21, 2011)

Got bored today..
and made this..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kay123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome T Collection!  Those Avics are to gorgeous!!


----------



## Crysta (Aug 22, 2011)

babypiggy said:


> Got bored today..
> and made this..


Wow nice! how much did it cost you for materials and time ?


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 29, 2011)

erm this is a VERY good questions..
to be honest i dont know.. hard to calculate as i had some stuff..before from previous projects..
and i bought other stuff..
the first cage took me about 4 hrs too hand cut and put together and recut (i mis calculated some pieces hehehee)

i also build a second cage this weekend..
it was much easier cuz i bought a table saw (which i always wanted one to do various projects.. so i thought this would be time to get one since home depot had one on sale LOL). so this was the biggest purchase for this project so to speak

the second one turned out much better
but i'm sure as i build more i will be making more adjustment

Acrylic Cage #2













Crysta said:


> Wow nice! how much did it cost you for materials and time ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Aug 29, 2011)

wow very nice!  so, do I get to borrow the table saw sometime? lol!~ 

your t's look happy


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 30, 2011)

sure
lol but u will have to come over


----------



## babypiggy (Sep 11, 2011)

Took More pics today..

*Ephebopus murinus*
She molted yesterday.

I'm not sure what happened to her leg. 













*Psalmopoeus irminia *































*P. regalis "A"*





































































































*P. pederseni "B"*


























*P. pederseni "C" Molting*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Oct 9, 2011)

Got new pix
:biggrin:
Avic Egg















G. porteri



































L. viola sling













































C. sp. Panang








































B. emelia

























B. smithi















P. irminia 2i















T. violaceus




















T. violaceus sling










G. rosea










B. albo










H. incei















H. villosella




















A. versi




















P. regalis










P. pederseni

























C. fimbriatus


















































G. pulchripes















N. coloratovollosum










C. perezmilesi MM










C. fasiatum (found her like this when i was taking these pix)










GBB










C. Fasciatum sling






---------- Post added 10-08-2011 at 11:08 PM ----------

I. caudata


----------



## babypiggy (Oct 9, 2011)

ok since the above pic isn't very clear i thought i'd do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Oct 13, 2011)

got these ones tonite.


----------



## babypiggy (Nov 11, 2011)

G. rosea RCF








P. irminia molting


























GBB






MORE PIX!!!
A. geniculata






B. melia






B. smothi






C. sp. penang






P. irminia 2i






H. villosella











L.violaceopes






L. fallax







P. pederseni


----------



## babypiggy (Nov 13, 2011)

LIGHT BOX PIX
I got bored yesterday and decided to make a light box for taking pics of the T's. 
C. perez.
















A. metallica


























P. regalis


----------



## babypiggy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Lampropelma violaceopes*






*LP*














































*MM H. incei*


























*P. irminia*




































*G. pulchripes*






---------- Post added 12-03-2011 at 10:19 AM ----------

*Lampropelma violaceopes*






*LP*














































*MM H. incei*


























*P. irminia*




































*G. pulchripes*






*C. fimbriatus*




































*A. Versi *







































































*C. perezmilesi*















































*H. incei Communal*


























*H. villosella*









































*B. vagans*











*L. fallax*


----------



## babypiggy (Dec 17, 2011)

Got some Molt Pics & new pics

A. geniculata
_molted Dec 16, 11_











G. rosea normal phase
_molted Dec 16, 11_






P. Ornata also molted a few days ago as well but i have yet to capture a good pic of her.


_(left to right) P. ornata , G. rosea, A. geniculata_






I. caudata






C. fimbriatus


----------



## babypiggy (Jan 12, 2012)

*T Canada Shipment*

*T Canada Shipment*

the box






2 x B. verdezi





















2 x B. albo (freebies)











1 x Cyriocosmus venezuelensis












4 x Ephebopus cyanognathus
















4 x Hapalopus sp. Colombia 


























1 x L. fallax











4x Heterothele gabonensis


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2012)

Penny, your collection is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpiderNurse (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW! All those pictures almost wrecked havoc on my computer, but so worth it. Awesome collection, lots of plump abdomens, your T's definitely don't go hungry :biggrin:


----------



## babypiggy (May 10, 2012)

pulled one of the incei sacs last nie
 70 eggs 









































look reaaaaaaaaaaaal close.. u can see slings forming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## babypiggy (May 12, 2012)

Same incei sac.
3 days later.










































---------- Post added 05-12-2012 at 12:02 PM ----------

C. perez 4i slings


----------



## matt82 (May 12, 2012)

Great thread Penny, I enjoyed catching up on it just now, very nice collection.  Certainly value for money, photo-wise too :clap:


----------



## babypiggy (May 13, 2012)

aww thanks Matt.

I'm usually kidna lazy to take pics
but when i do i take lots!
unless i take pics to keep track of dates. 
hehehe


----------



## grayzone (May 13, 2012)

WOW.. all i can say... amazing collection of some FAT ts and slings lol... i saw too many great photos to comment on a single one.


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 9, 2012)

some new pics

Molted July 7,12 - i'm waiting for this male to MM as i have a MF waiting for him






Laid July 7,12 - P. cambridgei






Laid July 3,12 - B. vagans






LP molted July 5,12




















3x H. incei sacs at the same time (kinda) these are not that new.. but i havn't posted em .. as of right now 1 is gravid and 2 are holding another sac (wheee double sac)

Sac 1
70 eggs in total















































Sac 1 - 3 days later
















Sac 1 - First instar
























































Sac #2












































































Sac #3



















































































http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af99/babypiggyPIX2/Reptiles/Holothele%20incei

[B]Count of incei slings[/B]
Sac 1 = 54 slings 16 bad eggs
sac 2: 114 slings 4 bad eggs
sac 3 : 72 slings 1 bad egg

Chilobrachys guangxiensis sac.

She was WC when i got her about a yr ago..
but she had a sac, so i'm not sure if it's good.. i have a feeling it isn't tho..

pulled the sac today..
still incubated them. 
i looked at the eggs under a jewler's loupe, no sign of any slings forming

total count 310 eggs + 1 bad egg
in the first sac pic.. u can see a tinge of pink.. not sure what that is tho.. hmmm

[IMG]http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af99/babypiggyPIX2/Reptiles/Chilobrachys%20guangxiensis/IMG_1616.jpg


























UPDATE - Sac is a dud..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 21, 2012)

so little update.
i decided to go take pics of the P. cambridgei eggs... 













also when i pulled the cambridgei sac i also pulled a vagans sac.

Tho i seriously thought the vagans sac was a dud cuz the male was with her for a short time.. and he was hooked up to her and i tried to get in a position to see if i can see if he got any insertions in. then all of a sudden i saw the "death hug" so i had to pry her off of him.. he's still alive today  etc etc
well this was late summer last yr

*TO MY SURPRISE*
the sac was good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, thats a whole bunch of B. vagans!


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 22, 2012)

BCscorp said:


> Wow, thats a whole bunch of B. vagans!


ya tell me bout it
LOL!

Checked on the incubator today.

P. cambridgei has started to emerge into EWLs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 12, 2012)

a bit of an update on the vagans and camb eggs..

Cambs turned 1i a weekish ago.
WOW they are BIG





















Vagans turned 1i mmmmmmmm probably 4 days ago






I got a immature male P. cancerides earlier this year.
He molted and MM out.
I'm not sure if i will pair him with the female i have.. as i'm very close to my due date.
still deciding.. not sure how many eggs they have in a sac.. trying to find out but i've only found 1 breeding report of 400ish eggs.
BUT he's super PURDY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 12, 2012)

I say mate them P. cancerides!


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 14, 2012)

any idea on overage clutch size?
i only saw one breeding report of 400 eggs
the female is 6.5"


BCscorp said:


> I say mate them P. cancerides!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

VERY pink P. cancerides...aren't they usually more bronze color?


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 23, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> VERY pink P. cancerides...aren't they usually more bronze color?


the female is..
so that's why i was a lil SHOCKED

---------- Post added 08-23-2012 at 08:27 PM ----------

Took some pics.

*B.vagans*
they seem to be still in the same state... i should start poking hole sin lil deli containers, actually i dont't have enuf so i gotta go buy some.. think i need 800ish in total. it's gonna be a long and tedious task. LOL











*P.camb*
First they molted into these black shiny hairless slings.. checked on them a bit later and they are 2i now. super fast growers compared ot the vagans.. as the vagans were ewl when the cambs were still eggs.


























*OBT*
she had a HORRID molt a monthish ago... today i checked on her and she casted a leg off.   but i'm glad to say she's going quite strong still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if that OBT would cast off 2 more legs actually  Poor bitey thing...but at least she survived!

Congrats on the sac


----------



## babypiggy (Aug 24, 2012)

Storm: ya... the one she casted off was curled up towards her carapace.

i hope she will be able to get around properly if she casted the last pair of legs...

I had to intervene with her molt. she was stuck and has hardened
:/
at first she would jsut keep fliping on her back due to her messed up legs.

this was her when i freed her which 2 legs came off as i didn't wanna be bitten since i'm pregnant and i don't wanna take any risks


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ya, understanable. That T had a very bad molt, yeah. Really hope it pulls through...keep us posted.


----------



## babypiggy (Nov 30, 2012)

unfortunately the obt didn't make it
i was in the hospital for a week. 
when i got released, she was fine but 2 wks later i checked on her, and she passed away...



Storm76 said:


> Ya, understanable. That T had a very bad molt, yeah. Really hope it pulls through...keep us posted.




---------- Post added 11-30-2012 at 09:04 PM ----------

More T pix

A. genic











B. smithi











C. fimbriatus





















Psednocnemis brachyramosa


























C. guangxiensis






C. fasciatum






GBB











h. villo 






h. incei
















LP











L. fallax











B. vagans 
eating her crickets and wanted privacy






OBT
in a mist of web






O. aureotibialis 






P.ornata











P. regalis































P. pederseni









































G. rosea RCF






E. murinus











E. cyanognathus









































---------- Post added 11-30-2012 at 09:23 PM ----------

B. verdezi











h.incei gold






c. sp. penang






C. marshalli
















c. ritae





















i. caudata






l. fallax
"A"
















"B"






MM N.coloratovillosus 











t.violaceus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 

I'm jealous on the C. brachyramosa though! Awesome T!


----------



## babypiggy (Dec 1, 2012)

if only i can find a male..
she has produced a few dud sacs for me
lol



Storm76 said:


> Sorry for your loss
> 
> I'm jealous on the C. brachyramosa though! Awesome T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Apr 18, 2013)

So i finally paired my playtommas.
this is their second time meeting each other
the first time they sat there like rocks ... it seemed like one of those never ending stare contests..
of courseBOTH kicked like crazy and was itchy for 5 days...


a week later i worked up the courage again and paired em
and SUCESS...
they kicked as well but not as much the first time and was only itchy for a day

now for the pix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, i'm impressed with fimbriatus how beautiful they are, very nice collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks


it's not full grown yet, hope the colors will be brighter


Marijan2 said:


> Wow, i'm impressed with fimbriatus how beautiful they are, very nice collection!


----------



## babypiggy (Apr 27, 2013)

Took more pix..

H. sp columbia large


P. brachyramosa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lexieboa (Apr 27, 2013)

Brilliant pics! Thank u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2013)




----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Marijan2 said:


> Wow, i'm impressed with fimbriatus how beautiful they are, very nice collection!


Get one - they're awesome - though with a really bad attitude from 2" on lol 


And that does it - I'm gonna start searching for a P. brachyramosa female again! Great pic!


----------



## babypiggy (May 23, 2013)

L. fallax hooked out yesterday!!
Been looking for one for awhile.
HURRAY!

It seems to me that mm fallax pix rare?
My search comes up dry

Reactions: Like 2


----------

